# Dura ace c24



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I am looking for a "do it all " type of wheelset; ie, oes that are good for climbing, descending, flats, and comfortable enough or centuries. I have an opportunity to pick up a new 2010 7850 c24 dura ace wheel set for $680 locally. Good wheel set? Good price? Any known recurring issues with these wheels? Please advise. Thank u.


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

thats a great wheelset i love my mine. Actually i have the 7850 sl version. But still not a single problem has ever come out of them and the freewheel is nice and quiet. the wheels just spin and spin forever, butter smooth ride.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Sloburu said:


> thats a great wheelset i love my mine. Actually i have the 7850 sl version. But still not a single problem has ever come out of them and the freewheel is nice and quiet. the wheels just spin and spin forever, butter smooth ride.


Thanks for the feedback. Great to know that you've had good success with them :thumbsup:


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

wife rides the 7850 SL, and I ride the 7900 C24 TL. Both are excellent all around wheels. Only truing needed has been due to my wife knocking her cadence/speed sensor into the spokes, and then only barely. $680 new seems like a great price.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

aaric said:


> wife rides the 7850 SL, and I ride the 7900 C24 TL. Both are excellent all around wheels. Only truing needed has been due to my wife knocking her cadence/speed sensor into the spokes, and then only barely. $680 new seems like a great price.


Thank you. Any difference between the 7850 and the 7900? Graphics? I heard the hubs were changed?!?!? BTW, do they spin really quite? or is there a little buzz to them. I actually prefer a little buzz (not as loud as with the Chris King hubs), but a little is nice. Thanks again.


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

There's a little buzz in the freewheel. Not crazy loud, but definitely there.

From what I recall, the 7900's have slightly nicer hubs/seals. Skewers on the 7900 are a nice matte dark grey that matches the 7900 group. The 7850 Skewers are shiny and match the 7800 group. I think the 7850 nipples are red too, but can't remember precisely.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=240144 has pictures of the 7900's. Of note, is that they are the TL (Tubeless version), so the graphics may differ - I'm assuming your $680 deal is on CL's, as the TL's are generally more expensive. A post in that thread says the hubs are stiffer as well.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

aaric said:


> There's a little buzz in the freewheel. Not crazy loud, but definitely there.
> 
> From what I recall, the 7900's have slightly nicer hubs/seals. Skewers on the 7900 are a nice matte dark grey that matches the 7900 group. The 7850 Skewers are shiny and match the 7800 group. I think the 7850 nipples are red too, but can't remember precisely.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=240144 has pictures of the 7900's. Of note, is that they are the TL (Tubeless version), so the graphics may differ - I'm assuming your $680 deal is on CL's, as the TL's are generally more expensive. A post in that thread says the hubs are stiffer as well.


Thanks again. You're right, they are the not the tubeless version. In fact, I just assumed that all c24s were tubeless...my mistake. But, even so, $680 still seems like a fair price, so I may still go ahead with the purchase.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

Great wheels, can't go wrong with dura ace wheels escpecially for the price you can get them for.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the great feedbacks guys. On a somewhat side note....how do the c24 clinchers compare with the roval fusee sl 25s? I have ridden with the rovals, and liked the freewheel buzz (not obnoxiously loud, but definitely noticeable) and also felt like they rolled pretty well. I think they weigh about 60 grams more than the c24s but the DT swiss hubs are pretty nice IMO. Any one with experience of both of these wheel sets? Thanks.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

I can't speak to the roval fusee sl25's, however, I do have a pair of the sl45's and the 7850 cl's. They are both great wheelsets. I had to grease the hubs on the sl45's to get them to be quiet. They were so loud that people behind me could not hear each other if I was coasting. I don't notice the additional weight of the sl45's when climbing and the aero benefits seem to be better on the flats. This summer I've been on the sl45's 95% of the time even though I've climbed over 70,000 vertical feet. 

Again, both are great wheelsets in my opinion.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

$680 sounds like a steal. I know the Brit sites were around $800 for these a while back new. You are not going to find a nicer wheel for the money. Very light rims so super fast spin up, excellent hubs (very quiet) and stiff. The ONLY downside is the proprietary spokes.

What are you waiting for?


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

I got my 7850 sl for $550 shipped. But still you have a good deal there.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

mimason said:


> $680 sounds like a steal. I know the Brit sites were around $800 for these a while back new. You are not going to find a nicer wheel for the money. Very light rims so super fast spin up, excellent hubs (very quiet) and stiff. The ONLY downside is the proprietary spokes.
> 
> What are you waiting for?


Thanks for the input. I guess I just wanted to hear what you guys thought about these wheels. I've read "professional" reviews, but also wanted to get feedback from members here. I guess I was looking for potential problems that other members have encountered with these wheels....maybe something that I haven't come across.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Sloburu said:


> I got my 7850 sl for $550 shipped. But still you have a good deal there.


Really? Where? and how long ago?


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

Cni2i said:


> Really? Where? and how long ago?


From what I've read, at the beginning of the year, when the 2012 7900 models were being released, a lot of vendors had blowout sales on their 7850 wheels.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

F45 said:


> From what I've read, at the beginning of the year, when the 2012 7900 models were being released, a lot of vendors had blowout sales on their 7850 wheels.


Thanks.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I guess my only other concern is that the shimano proprietary spokes are apparently more difficult to get and more expensive should something go awry. Just something that I've read!?!?!?


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

mimason said:


> $680 sounds like a steal. What are you waiting for?


yep seems like you're concerned about all the wrong things, noise the free wheel makes(?) who cares.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Cpk said:


> yep seems like you're concerned about all the wrong things, noise the free wheel makes(?) who cares.


I ended up picking up the wheelset tonight. Brand new dura ace 7850 c24 CL for $660 (no tax, no shipping fees). From others' feedbacks, I think it's a good deal...maybe not the very best, but good nevertheless. 

As for the "noise" of the free wheel, that was just something I was curious about....not something I was overly concerned about and definitely not a deal breaker.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

You should be happy with the 7850 c24 CL's and the price you paid for them is really good. I have the 7850 SL I bought last summer for $610 shipped to my front doorstep. The only difference between mine and yours are that mine are tubeless and made of Scandium alloy and yours are a thin alloy rim wrapped/bonded with carbon fiber. I would assume this would make the c24 more stiff and maybe better at taking some of the road buzz out. My friend has your wheel in the tubeless version and likes it alot.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Weav said:


> You should be happy with the 7850 c24 CL's and the price you paid for them is really good. I have the 7850 SL I bought last summer for $610 shipped to my front doorstep. The only difference between mine and yours are that mine are tubeless and made of Scandium alloy and yours are a thin alloy rim wrapped/bonded with carbon fiber. I would assume this would make the c24 more stiff and maybe better at taking some of the road buzz out. My friend has your wheel in the tubeless version and likes it alot.


Thank you. I will pick up an ultegra cassette today and mount the wheels. Can't wait.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

Cni2i said:


> I guess my only other concern is that the shimano proprietary spokes are apparently more difficult to get and more expensive should something go awry. Just something that I've read!?!?!?


I've read that, too. I ordered a set of 7850 c24 and I'm going to track down some spokes to have on hand. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

F45 said:


> I've read that, too. I ordered a set of 7850 c24 and I'm going to track down some spokes to have on hand. We'll see how it goes.


Good idea. Will probably talk to my LBS to see IF they carry shimano spokes. If not, I will look into ordering some spare spokes just in case. 

Do you have to order them directly from Shimano? Or do you know of a better place to order them?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I have two sets of 7850 24CL wheels and, and they are superb. One set has about 12K miles, the other about 6K. 

In addition, if you spent the next year searching the internet and talking to shops and owners its very unlikely that you would hear of more than one broken spoke. For all practical purposes, there is no such thing as a broken spoke in a 7850/7900 wheel. So throw any concern over this out the window. 

Chain reaction is a good place to buy these wheels. So is Competitive Cyclist when they put them on sale. The price you can get a set for locally is a no brainer. 

I run these wheels on my SL3 Tarmac with Conti 4000 25mm tires pumped to 80# and the ride and performance is virtually without peer. 

Although they are a little more money, the C35 clincher is an interesting option. These wheels are a little more aero than the C24s, and a little stiffer. They are a little heavier but you will not notice this on the road. So if you are riding flats a lot, I would recommend the C35. 

The 7900 series of these wheels provides a quicker engagement of the pawl and easier service of the bearings. Not a big deal really so, get whatever is on sale.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

NealH said:


> I have two sets of 7850 24CL wheels and, and they are superb. One set has about 12K miles, the other about 6K.
> 
> In addition, if you spent the next year searching the internet and talking to shops and owners its very unlikely that you would hear of more than one broken spoke. For all practical purposes, there is no such thing as a broken spoke in a 7850/7900 wheel. So throw any concern over this out the window.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Great info. 

I ended up purchasing the 7850 C24's CL. I already have the Roval Rapide SL45s on another bike, so that's why I didn't consider the C35s. 

Quick question: I also ride an SL3 Tarmac Pro with S-works tires, but ride them usually at 115-118 pressures. Are you running a tubeless setup, and that's why you only pump to 80 lbs of pressure?


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> Really? Where? and how long ago?


Got mine off bonktown earlier this year. 
How much do you weigh? That's some really high pressure your running.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Sloburu said:


> Got mine off bonktown earlier this year.
> How much do you weigh? That's some really high pressure your running.


I weigh 139 lbs and I am 5'8".


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

NealH said:


> In addition, if you spent the next year searching the internet and talking to shops and owners its very unlikely that you would hear of more than one broken spoke. For all practical purposes, there is no such thing as a broken spoke in a 7850/7900 wheel. So throw any concern over this out the window.


Funny you should say that - last weekend I broke a spoke on a front 7850-SL wheel. They wheels are 2.5 years old, maybe 10,000 miles on them and never needed to be be trued. It broke while cruising on an easy descent, but it could have been a pot-hole 5 miles earlier (on a fast, twisty, curvy descent) that did her in. I continued to do another 80+ miles, and another 8,000 feet of climbing on the remaining 15 spokes. The front wheel was completely out of true and I had to fully open the front brakes to continue. A subsequent 2 mile twisty descent on a mediocre road surface with no front brake at sustained 10-12% was "interesting".

They are special-order from Shimano only, so you have to go through a Shimano dealer. They come in bags of 5 for $32.30 which is the Shimano price to the dealer - plus whatever mark-up your shop charges on small order parts. I took the opportunity to stock up with extra spokes on the front and both rears. Replacing the spoke itself on the front looks really straightforward.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> Funny you should say that - last weekend I broke a spoke on a front 7850-SL wheel. They wheels are 2.5 years old, maybe 10,000 miles on them and never needed to be be trued. It broke while cruising on an easy descent, but it could have been a pot-hole 5 miles earlier (on a fast, twisty, curvy descent) that did her in. I continued to do another 80+ miles, and another 8,000 feet of climbing on the remaining 15 spokes. The front wheel was completely out of true and I had to fully open the front brakes to continue. A subsequent* 2 mile twisty descent on a mediocre road surface with no front brake at sustained 10-12% was "interesting".*They are special-order from Shimano only, so you have to go through a Shimano dealer. They come in bags of 5 for $32.30 which is the Shimano price to the dealer - plus whatever mark-up your shop charges on small order parts. I took the opportunity to stock up with extra spokes on the front and both rears. Replacing the spoke itself on the front looks really straightforward.


:yikes: on the descent! Based on your mileage, I am now even more convinced that these wheels are built to last. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

*Here's my bike with the new DA C24's*










She weighed 14.35 with the Roval Fusee SL25's. Haven't
weighed her with the C24's....but I am assuming she'll shed another 100 grams or so. 

Thanks for all the feedbacks. :thumbsup:


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> Funny you should say that - last weekend I broke a spoke on a front 7850-SL wheel. They wheels are 2.5 years old, maybe 10,000 miles on them and never needed to be be trued. It broke while cruising on an easy descent, but it could have been a pot-hole 5 miles earlier (on a fast, twisty, curvy descent) that did her in. I continued to do another 80+ miles, and another 8,000 feet of climbing on the remaining 15 spokes. The front wheel was completely out of true and I had to fully open the front brakes to continue. A subsequent 2 mile twisty descent on a mediocre road surface with no front brake at sustained 10-12% was "interesting".


That's amazing a 16 spoke wheel could keep going with a spoke missing.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> She weighed 14.35 with the Roval Fusee SL25's. Haven't
> weighed her with the C24's....but I am assuming she'll shed another 100 grams or so.
> 
> Thanks for all the feedbacks. :thumbsup:


Nice looking bike Cni2i. I have always wanted to try out a SuperSix after the first bike in our house was a CAAD5 which we sold to go carbon. What does she ride like?


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

ukbloke said:


> Funny you should say that - last weekend I broke a spoke on a front 7850-SL wheel. They wheels are 2.5 years old, maybe 10,000 miles on them and never needed to be be trued. It broke while cruising on an easy descent, but it could have been a pot-hole 5 miles earlier (on a fast, twisty, curvy descent) that did her in. I continued to do another 80+ miles, and another 8,000 feet of climbing on the remaining 15 spokes. The front wheel was completely out of true and I had to fully open the front brakes to continue. A subsequent 2 mile twisty descent on a mediocre road surface with no front brake at sustained 10-12% was "interesting".
> 
> They are special-order from Shimano only, so you have to go through a Shimano dealer. They come in bags of 5 for $32.30 which is the Shimano price to the dealer - plus whatever mark-up your shop charges on small order parts. I took the opportunity to stock up with extra spokes on the front and both rears. Replacing the spoke itself on the front looks really straightforward.


They must be grey market 7850's then because according to the previous post that is impossible to happen 7850/7900.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Weav said:


> They must be grey market 7850's then because according to the previous post that is impossible to happen 7850/7900.


And I have also ordered more spare spokes than will be needed by the entire world's population of 7850/7900 wheels! Maybe I can corner the market on proprietary Shimano spare spokes and resell them on ebay?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

F45 said:


> That's amazing a 16 spoke wheel could keep going with a spoke missing.


Indeed that's some engineering for the wheel to still be rideable. My friends thought that I was done for the day. I was lucky to have enough fork clearance to tolerate the wobble. This was a Tarmac Pro SL frame. I had a similar incident a few years back with a Ritchey rear wheel on a different bike, and it was game over for that ride - the only time I've had to call home for ukwife to pick me up.

Now I have temporarily swapped on another wheel with a Dura Ace hub on the front - it has an additional 17 spokes so that should be safe for a few miles!


----------



## jeff97219 (Nov 10, 2006)

*SRAM cassette with Dura Ace CL-24*

For those with DA 7900 CL-24, how many are using SRAM cassette with the rear wheel? Any problem with rattling noise from the cassette? I put my SRAM 1070 cassette on a new CL-24 rear wheel, and the noise is very noticeable. Seems like there is fair amount of free-play between the individual cogs and the ridges of the spline. Doesn't go away even if I tighten the lock ring beyond the recommended torque.

Any problem with Ultegra cassette with 7900 rear wheel? Will I need insert a special spacer before installing the Ultegra cassette (between the largets cog of the cassette and the hub)?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

jeff97219 said:


> I put my SRAM 1070 cassette on a new CL-24 rear wheel, and the noise is very noticeable. Seems like there is fair amount of free-play between the individual cogs and the ridges of the spline. Doesn't go away even if I tighten the lock ring beyond the recommended torque.
> 
> Any problem with Ultegra cassette with 7900 rear wheel? Will I need insert a special spacer before installing the Ultegra cassette (between the largets cog of the cassette and the hub)?


The Ultegra cassette will need to standard 1mm spacer (to accommodate a 10-speed cassette on a 9/10 hub). If you have play with your SRAM cassette, try a 1mm spacer to see if that solves it for you. I'm not an SRAM guy but it would make sense to use a 1mm spacer for the same reason. They come with the Shimano cassettes, but any LBS should have them.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Weav said:


> Nice looking bike Cni2i. I have always wanted to try out a SuperSix after the first bike in our house was a CAAD5 which we sold to go carbon. What does she ride like?


Thank you Weav. I honestly can't complain. I've always ridden Spec bikes (and still do) but I've heard a lot of good things about the SuperSix. So last year, I ended up picking up this SuperSix HM frameset and built her up. At the risk of sounding repetitive....she is super responsive; eg, taking off from a stop and from a rolling position. She also handles crisply around bends and descends with very good stability. It's also nice that the frameset and hollowgram crankset are very light.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't mean to threadjack but does anyone have some insight into how the C24's compare to similarly priced factory wheels? In terms of price they are comparable to Easton EA90 SLX and Stan's Alpha wheels. Can anyone compare these in terms of stiffness and durability?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Regarding the usage of spacers in general, SRAM red cassettes do not need spacers but Shimano cassettes do.

@pigmyracer, the c24 would but a stiffer and more durable wheel than Stans or the Eastons and for that matter they hold up well against all factory wheels. Other factory wheels to consider are Campy and Fulcrum offerings if you cannot be swayed to consider custom.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

PigmyRacer said:


> I don't mean to threadjack but does anyone have some insight into how the C24's compare to similarly priced factory wheels? In terms of price they are comparable to Easton EA90 SLX and Stan's Alpha wheels. Can anyone compare these in terms of stiffness and durability?


I have also considered these alternatives at various points. The Eastons are cheaper, the Stan's can be lighter. But in all other regards, there is no comparison - just get the DuraAce wheels!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I switched to the 7900 C24's this summer from Ksyrium SL's. They were just too harsh for me. 
I've reallly been working on hills this year and it seems like the rear DA wheel is flexy. Maybe it's in my head or something else. But when seated and really grinding up a hill or standing doing the same thing, it almost seems squishy sometimes. 
I'm 155 lbs. so I don't think I'm too heavy. I just don't remember feeling this while climbing with the SL's. 

Anybody else feel this or is it in my head?


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

maximum7 said:


> I switched to the 7900 C24's this summer from Ksyrium SL's. They were just too harsh for me.
> I've reallly been working on hills this year and it seems like the rear DA wheel is flexy. Maybe it's in my head or something else. But when seated and really grinding up a hill or standing doing the same thing, it almost seems squishy sometimes.
> I'm 155 lbs. so I don't think I'm too heavy. I just don't remember feeling this while climbing with the SL's.
> 
> Anybody else feel this or is it in my head?


I believe it, see those 20 spokes in the back and none of them crossing each other?
but are you making it up the hill slower or not?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

maximum7 said:


> I switched to the 7900 C24's this summer from Ksyrium SL's. They were just too harsh for me.
> I've reallly been working on hills this year and it seems like the rear DA wheel is flexy. Maybe it's in my head or something else. But when seated and really grinding up a hill or standing doing the same thing, it almost seems squishy sometimes.
> I'm 155 lbs. so I don't think I'm too heavy. I just don't remember feeling this while climbing with the SL's.
> 
> Anybody else feel this or is it in my head?


Oddly enough....I kind of feel the same way. I'm using the same S-works Turbo tires, the same tubes, and same tire pressure. I was using the Roval SL 45s and Roval SL 25s previously. I was climbing the other day and stopped a couple of times just to check my tires...seemed low in air pressure!?!?!? For the record, I'm 5'8" and weigh 140 lbs. 



PoorCyclist said:


> I believe it, see those 20 spokes in the back and none of them crossing each other?
> but are you making it up the hill slower or not?


I personally didn't notice any decrease in performance per se, but it just felt a little "sluggish" for some reason. Not sure if it's b/c they are still almost brand new...only 2rides (approx. 45 miles each ride) thus far. 

Secondly, noticed that the wheels do not spin as long (free wheel) as with my Rovals with the DT swiss hubs. I realize free spinning doesn't indicate how well they spin while riding, but something I just noticed.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I noticed the sluggish feeling too sometimes. Everybody says their hubs are amazing and spin so easy, but I haven't noticed that they are any faster or easier feeling than my old SL's. They are however, alot more comfortable and really smooth out the road alot. 

I'm also using the same tires and pressure and have done the tire check several times cause they almost feel like they've gone flat. Another guy told me he feels like his 7850's felt like they were going side to side when descending. Haven't had that, but they don't seem to lean over as smoothly while leaning hard on a corner. They get to a point, then feel like they tip. 
I know the rim is the wider design changing the shape of the tire, but I thought that was supposed to help cornering....?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

maximum7 said:


> I noticed the sluggish feeling too sometimes. Everybody says their hubs are amazing and spin so easy, but I haven't noticed that they are any faster or easier feeling than my old SL's. They are however, alot more comfortable and really smooth out the road alot.
> 
> I'm also using the same tires and pressure and have done the tire check several times cause they almost feel like they've gone flat. Another guy told me he feels like his 7850's felt like they were going side to side when descending. Haven't had that, but they don't seem to lean over as smoothly while leaning hard on a corner. They get to a point, then feel like they tip.
> I know the rim is the wider design changing the shape of the tire, but I thought that was supposed to help cornering....?


Yeah, I hope a wheel guru will chime in and give us some better insight. I still really like the c24s, but as with you, just wondering....


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> Secondly, noticed that the wheels do not spin as long (free wheel) as with my Rovals with the DT swiss hubs. I realize free spinning doesn't indicate how well they spin while riding, but something I just noticed.


No wheel expert here, but, a properly setup sealed bearing hub will free spin much longer than a cup & cone hub, or so I'm told. The cup/cone hubs are meant to shine under load as opposed to free spinning. So the free spin test isn't really valid.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Weav said:


> No wheel expert here, but, a properly setup sealed bearing hub will free spin much longer than a cup & cone hub, or so I'm told. The cup/cone hubs are meant to shine under load as opposed to free spinning. So the free spin test is unfair.


Thanks for the explanation. As I stated, I realize a free spin test is not indicative of how well the wheels will roll on the road. It was just an observation that I had. Again, appreciate the explanation. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

*Talk about free spinning....*

I know for a fact that my c24s would not spin as freely for this long....

‪Shimano Dura Ace front wheel spin‬‏ - YouTube

Can this be with stock shimano free spin hubs?


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> I know for a fact that my c24s would not spin as freely for this long....
> 
> ‪Shimano Dura Ace front wheel spin‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> Can this be with stock shimano free spin hubs?


2 things:

1) it takes a while for new bearings/seals to wear in. After 500 or so miles, they generally roll smoother / longer than new.

2) if you go with a really lightweight oil/grease, and adjust the bearing pre-load, you can get wheels to roll for a really long time, but the bearing would have to be re-lubed a lot more often.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

aaric said:


> 2 things:
> 
> 1) it takes a while for new bearings/seals to wear in. After 500 or so miles, they generally roll smoother / longer than new.
> 
> 2) if you go with a really lightweight oil/grease, and adjust the bearing pre-load, you can get wheels to roll for a really long time, but the bearing would have to be re-lubed a lot more often.


Thanks for the feedback. Again, as discussed previously, I realize that free spinning is not necessarily indicative of how wheels spin with load. Just surprised to see how long the above wheel was spinning :yikes:


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

So I had my bike in for adjustment today. I asked my mechanic to ride it and see what he thought of the wheels. 
He forgot his shoes, so he had another mechanic ride it instead. The other guy just happens to race professionally and has raced on various wheels. He took it up a hilly route. 
He came back and said that the wheels were great. He was able to get them to flex enough to the point they touched the brake pad, but said that this was normal for a wheel of this weight and design. He has a few that he races on, some carbon, and he can get the same flex out of them, but says it's just the way it is and understood what I was talking about, but that nothing was wrong with my wheels. 

Anyway, I just thought I'd pass along this info as I thought it was re-assuring and kinda not reassuring at the same time. 
(best part was when my mechanic said he came back with a rare smile and said he liked my bike and said he'd race it anytime).


----------

